# Now hiring one highly qualified roofer, Chicago area.



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Reliable American Roofing is now hiring one highly qualified roofer for roofing and gutter repairs and maintenance within the greater Chicagoland area. 

Job Duties will include...

-Inspecting, Diagnosing, Troubleshooting roofing and gutter problems.

-Communicating with customers and other employees or subcontractors.

-Making repairs to Single ply, Shingles, Modified Bitumen and other roofing systems.

-Making repairs and cleaning to aluminum, galvanized and copper gutter systems.

-General roof & gutter inspections and maintenance.

-Pre-start roofing & gutter inspections and measuring. Post completion roofing & gutter inspections.

This position will start as a part time position, however is expected to turn into a full time position as the year progresses. There is room for advancement within the company.

If you are interested in this position, you must meet the following requirements.

-Your own basic hand tools.

-Clean driving record.

-Enough roofing experience that you can find and repair roof leaks.

-Able to carry and climb a ladder and safely walk steep slope and low slope roofs. 

We are offering competitive compensation based on experience and dependability. To apply please send an email to [email protected]


----------

